# 2.6.10-rc1 & ati-drivers-3.14.1 -> no DRM?

## Master One

Just upgraded to 2.6.10-rc1, because of the updated dvb-kernel, but now it seems there is something wrong with the ati-driver again:

```
linux # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.1.i386.rpm

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.1.i386.rpm

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In Funktion »agp_generic_agp_v2_enable«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:721: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `pci_find_class'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:722: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:843: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In Funktion »serverworks_agp_enable«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:5072: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:5170: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In Funktion »agp_find_supported_device«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6421: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In Funktion »firegl_stub_putminor«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:516: Warnung: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:582)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:518: Warnung: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In Funktion »firegl_stub_register«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:538: Warnung: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:577)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:569: Warnung: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:582)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2519: Warnung: Initialisierung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In Funktion »__ke_vm_map«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2580: Warnung: `remap_page_range' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/mm.h:767)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2647: Warnung: `remap_page_range' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/mm.h:767)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2684: Warnung: `remap_page_range' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/mm.h:767)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In Funktion »__ke_agp_uninit«:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3005: Warnung: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:582)

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "pci_find_class" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.1

>>> Install ati-drivers-3.14.1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/image/ category media-video

man:

making executable: /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/image/

>>> Merging media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.1 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.10-rc1/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.10-rc1/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.10-rc1/video/fglrx.ko

--- /opt/

--- /opt/ati/

--- /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libMesaGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la -> ../../xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xorg-x11/include

--- /usr/X11R6/

--- /usr/X11R6/bin/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- /usr/X11R6/include/

--- /usr/X11R6/include/X11/

--- /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.10-rc1/video/fglrx.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.10-rc1/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.10-rc1

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/09ati

--- cfgpro dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include/GL

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/modules

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/include/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/include

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /opt/ati/bin

--- !empty dir /opt/ati

--- !empty dir /opt

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libMesaGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "opengl-update ati"

 * To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled "fglrxconfig"

 * ***

 * If you are experiencing problems with memory allocation try to add

 * this line to in your X11 configuration file:

 *              Option "KernelModuleParm"  "agplock=0"

 * That should solve the hangups you could have with Neverwinter Nights

 * ***

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.1 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

I am using xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2, because of the known problem with the ati-drivers on 6.8.x. Here is the relavant part of my Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Any ideas?

----------

## dblaci

Compiles fine, but try modprobe fglrx...

(error message in the dmesg)

In fact this is not a new problem, there's the same with the mm-sources series.

There is solution, you have to apply a patch on the ati-drivers, the simplest way is to do is using portage overlay, and modifying the ebuild.

At me:

copy

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.14.1-r2.ebuild

 

from the *r1.ebuild from the main portage tree, set the portage overlay dir in the /etc/make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

 

edit the ebuild and insert a line

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> src_unpack() {
> ...

 

copy the fglrx-3.12.0-pci_find_class.patch to the

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files

 

then

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.14.1-r2.ebuild digest

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> emerge ati-drivers

 

I think i didn't miss anything  :Rolling Eyes:  what i've done, it works for me 2.6.10-rc1 is the first stable and good for everything kernel since 2.6.7. (cd recording, vmware etc.)

p.s. I found that patch somewhere, a forum or sg, sorry i can't remember.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Wedge_

When this happens, it's not because the driver is broken, it's because you're running a very new kernel that includes some new patches that change stuff the driver relies on. The method dblaci posted is the usual way to fix things, assuming you can find or create a patch for the problem.

----------

## Master One

Thank's, it's always good to know, that where's a problem, there's a patch   :Wink: 

But in the meantime I had to go back to development-sources-2.6.9, because with 2.6.10-rc1 I had that strange random hardlock problem (too), and with 2.6.9 the unpatched ati-drivers work just fine.

----------

## Admiral LSD

I downloaded the patch, hacked an ebuild together, verified that it solved the problem then rebooted back to Windows. I'll give it a closer look when I can be bothered booting back into Linux.

----------

## Zyne

 *dblaci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is solution, you have to apply a patch on the ati-drivers, the simplest way is to do is using portage overlay, and modifying the ebuild.
> 
> 

 

thanks for this m8!!!!

I just compiled the newest rc3 kernel, and I was having the same problem...

your solution worked like a charm!!!!

----------

## Luxus

is this needed in 2.6.10 final too?

----------

## Zyne

 *Luxus wrote:*   

> is this needed in 2.6.10 final too?

 

yes... I'm running 2.6.10 here, and the ati-drivers don't work if you don't apply the patch  :Sad: 

----------

## Luxus

yep right... very strange that no dev add this patch to the ebuild

----------

## MaxPolun

Well this seems to help everyone but me. Oh well. I tried the patch and fglrx still won't load. By the way if anyone wants to help I'm running kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 and according to dmesg:

```

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 679 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 13006 using kernel context 0

fglrx: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

```

thanks

----------

## Wedge_

Check you don't have "Direct Rendering Manager" enabled under "Device drivers -> Character devices". It looks like it might be, and it can stop the ATI driver from working sometimes.

----------

## MaxPolun

Ah! I did have it enabled. time to recompile again. thanks.

----------

## TheNull

The patch is included in 3.14.6 now  =)

----------

## DaDead

no compiley on nitro4y

----------

## Tiger683

DaDead, you got a pm reply, i sent you the nitro4 ati fixx....

----------

## Teh Penguin D00d

 *Tiger683 wrote:*   

> DaDead, you got a pm reply, i sent you the nitro4 ati fixx....

 

Share the wealth...

...I've never had direct rendering with my ATI card....

----------

## Tiger683

Anyone knows a webspace to put it?

I will have a patch as soon as I tested the best remap_page_range alternative....

NOTE:

the patch includes fixes against 2.6.10-mm2, might break for non mm sources....

I run however doom3 successfully on nitro4-sources with mm included,

non-gentoo distro(both LFS and suse 9.1)

EDIT: oh, and its against 3.14.6, not 3.14.1....

It would be nice if DaDead sent some feedback,

hmm, maybe now after the fix his card is Da DEAD *LOOOOOL*

----------

## Teh Penguin D00d

I gave up on the binary drivers.  In kernel DRM worked for me.  Now I get to game.  :Smile: 

I'll host the patch if you wish.

PM Me for E-mail address, and I'll host it at insanetech.org.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiger683

Nevermind that, I'll be keeping up with the 2.6.11 for this week

and monday it's.....you know what I mean.... :Cool:   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool: 

Lets see if the 2.6.11 brings some surprises for the ati 8.8 version...

----------

## tito4981

Hi ,

I'm trying to get the new ati-drivers work on my gentoo amd64 machine with xorg. I've successfuly emerged the new packge. 

my xorg.conf seems ok, since I get no err log and opengl-update ati went fine. 

When launching Xorg server, the fglrx module loads correctly into the kernel, but then when I try one of the fgl* program I got the following :

```

$fgl_glxgears

fgl_glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

When trying to find this file I got the following :

```
 

$locate libGL.so.1

/lib/libGL.so.1

/lib/x86_64/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib64/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/x86_64/libGL.so.1

/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/local/src/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/local/src/usr/X11R6/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libGL.so.1

/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

```

I've spotted with strace that fgl* programs also look after libGL into tls directory

eg:

```
open("/usr/lib/tls/x86_64/libGL.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
```

, but I don't think I need them .. does anyone have an idea ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

thx

----------

## Henry78

 *Tiger683 wrote:*   

> Lets see if the 2.6.11 brings some surprises for the ati 8.8 version...

 

you might be interested in the post of bilko500 (Jan 18, 2005, 02:21 PM)  at http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=33798874&highlight=2.6.10

----------

## llama

So can I ask a stupid question?  

How do I apply the patch posted on that site?  I'm sorry, I know it's dumb...

Other than getting the ATI drivers to work here, I'm golden with my install of Gentoo.  Love it!  

So, if anyone at all could help me out with this last problem I'll be done!  

I'm running kernel 2.6.10 and xorg-6.8.0-r1.

Thanks guys.  I can post the patch I copied as well if anyone wants it.

----------

## Henry78

 *llama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm running kernel 2.6.10 and xorg-6.8.0-r1.
> 
> 

 

Hullo!

.

You shouldn't need a patch, cause the patch for the 2.6.10 is already in protage (ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1), and the patch is located here: 

```
/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch
```

what i posted was for the 2.6.11Last edited by Henry78 on Wed Jan 26, 2005 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## llama

Oooohhhhh....Thank you very much!

Appreciated.  

llama

----------

